# My Gayle House Ghoul costume



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I know very few will understand this costume, but it is a throwback to my Childhood. The Gayle House Ghoul.

IMG_5247_zpszkwuczin.jpg Photo by kprimm_photos | Photobucket


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I can't adequately describe the coolness of this.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You look fabulous, dahling!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Scary for sure!


----------



## Iniquity (Oct 13, 2015)

You look great!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Awesome costume!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Old school cool ghoul!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A classic costume


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't remember seeing someone wearing that kind of costumes, but it is cool though..


----------

